# Digestive Advantage IBS



## Midgef (Jan 23, 2004)

I read about this new product, Digestive Advantage IBS, on this board and decided to try it and have had a symptom free week on it. I hope it continues. I was glad to be able to purchase it locally at Brooks Pharmacy. Long ago my Gastro suggested Lactobacillus but I was unable to find it.Are others having luck with this product?


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi--wonderful news!!! I have just sent for the DA-IBS and hope it does the same for me--for all of us in fact. I cannot find it in the stores yet, but I did get the regular DA for lactose intolerant and it has also made me a bit better.Keep it up--what a great feeling to be symptom free!!


----------



## IBSinAZ (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi: I just purchased my DA-ibs and received in the mail. I am in AZ and unable to find it in stores as well. I received it yesterday and took my 2nd dosage of 2 pills today. What day did you start feeling the effects of the pill? I am really hoping it helps. I also take the LI advantage and can actually eat small amounts of dairy without being near a bathroom. They might have found something here...i just wish i could find it in stores. Keep up the good results!Matt


----------



## Midgef (Jan 23, 2004)

It took about two days (you take two cheweable tablets for the first two days) for me to feel better. Weekends are hard since I don't stick to my diet as much as I should. The package says that sensitive individuals may have to take two tablets and I am considering that.I also take an enteric oil of peppermint before or with meals, one Fibercon (I weigh about 127 and cut back from two), a Caltrate and a OTC Zantac.I actually felt better so I forgot to check my own posting!


----------



## anonymoose (Jul 20, 2003)

does it need to be rerigerated? what is your current diet? thx


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I also started DA-IBS towards the end of last week and, except for a minor bout of D brought on by eating something really bad the night before, I haven't had any symptoms. I stopped taking L-glutamine which is the one other thing that stops D for me, so that this would be a fair test. So far, so good. I had always taken probiotics, but they never seemed to do the entire job, so I'm happy to try a new formula that seems to work.I will update on my progress, as I hope everyone else will too.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

those of you who sent for IBS-D--how long did it take to get it? I sent for it over a week ago and haven't received it. I really hope it works!!!


----------



## Midgef (Jan 23, 2004)

I sent for the sample last week and it arrived today to be put right in my pocketbook in case I forget to take it in the AM. It doesn't need to be refrigerated and it is a chewable tablet sealed in its own pouch so it is easily packed.The first week I took it mid morning which I think is better not to mix it with the other things I take.This isn't a cure but may help (along with the low fat diet and sensible eating).


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, I ordered my sample box of it and just got it yesterday...hopefully it will do the trick. I am alittle nervous about expecting too much from it..but can't wait to see what happens. I haven't started it yet...trying to wait a few days as my symptoms have knock on wood not been bad at all this week. No need to start quite yet. I am waiting for the bad times to come though. I would like to hear more about those who have been on it for a couple of weeks. Good luck to all on this and hopefully it will be good news for everyone. Kat


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

I really wish those of you who take Digestive Advantage products will tell us what it does for you. Thanks, Annem


----------



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

I may have the answers you've been looking for about Digestive Advantage IBS. I've been taking it for nearly three weeks now with good results.I'm an IBS-D type, and was most recently prescribed Robinul Forte. I found it to have some harsh side effects and hit-or-miss effectiveness.Digestive Advantage IBS is once a day - chewable (tasty, even) and it works. No harsh side effects and relief of symptoms. Not only does it stop the dreaded "D" but it also stops cramping, bloating and the digestive "chatter" I've learned to live with. A quiet gut was the first thing I noticed after taking it.It is a lactobacillus, but doesn't require refrigeration.I still take my daily calcium for IBS, but now, one a day DA IBS seems to keep my gut happy. One day, I started to feel like symptoms were returning, so I took a second tablet and felt better right away.So the bottom line - this stuff works for me. Free samples are available through their Web site (www.ganedenbiotech.com) - so you literally have nothing to lose in trying it. Not all drugstores carry it yet, but it is available for purchase on several online drugstores. - And believe me, it's lots cheaper than $30 bucks a month for Robinul and other prescription stuff that doesn't work as well.I hope this info helps!


----------



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

add me to the club of digestive advantage fans. i recently finished a sample of that product and i could'nt quite believe what happened. by day 2 where you take two pills in the morning, my symptoms experienced the highest amount of relief i've experienced in years. for the the first time in a cant remember how long, i was able to go the entire morning without the need for a BM. and as one of the other members says you notice your gut becomes alot quiter no chatter grumbling etc. the gas was less and BMs felt alot more complete for me.then i realised this was'nt even the product for ibs and that there is a product they have called digestive advantage ibs which i have applied for a sample this week. i also take ibsacol so it could be the two working together but seriously i think everyone should give this one a try, i think there on to a WINNER with this one. really looking forward to my DA ibs sample


----------



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

Has this worked for anyone with IBS-C or IBS-A (altenating btwn C and D)???


----------



## Midgef (Jan 23, 2004)

I have IBS A, which is alternating. I didn't know that taking another tablet if you feel "grumbly" would work or not. Weekends are my worst time so I will try that.Good day yesterday and looks like a good day today.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Yes, I also ate something bad last weekend and my gut was starting to act up, but I took a second DA and it really helped alot.I am quite pleased with this product. The only other things I'm doing for my IBS right know is my usual fiber therapy and taking omega fish oils. But the DA has really helped stop the D and urgency. I plan on reordering when I finish my first package.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

matrixd and ldanna,you 2 are getting me very curious.lavidacrapa, you get the award for the most creative name.


----------



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

Thanks for the compliment, Kel!I know you're something of a skeptic, as we all should be, considering that what works for some doesn't work for others.But I've just posted a report of my experience with this product 3 weeks into it, for others to read.I'm don't know what type of IBS you have, or if this product will help you, but I feel confident that if it helped me, it may help others on this board - like LNAPE helped me discover calcium years ago.Samples are free, which is a very reasonable price to pay for something that may change someone's lifestyle for the better.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes, very creative name, lavida. Top marks for you. And I'm so glad you've found something that's working for you.As a sideline, do you really think that kel is sceptical? Kel seems to have tried every product on the market and now knows what works/ does not work on a personal basis. I think I'm the same. I'll clutch at any straw, but with many of the therapies/medications I've taken I have to say that it might work for others, but doesn't work for me.Good luck to all of you. Will be interested to keep an eye on this thread. I am impressed too that the costs of this product are not excessive.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I still have my 2 weeks free sample in my cupboard - unopened. I haven't felt the need for it since starting with Dr. Dahlman. It's very exciting that it seems to work for some of you! Keep us posted on the progress. I hope it continues to provide relief!


----------



## Kathy G (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello, my name is Kathy and I am the Marketing Assistant for Ganeden Biotech, the makers of Digestive Advantage, IBS. Our Company specializes in selecting ideal strains of lactic acid producing bacteria that will normalize gut flora and thereby normalize bowel function.We are sensitive to the fact that since no one has identified a cause of IBS, it is quite impossible to identify a true cure. What we believe is that DA IBS will substantially reduce the symptoms of IBS in the vast majority of people who use it. Some users will find that their symptoms are entirely eliminated. The product should be taken everyday to prevent symptoms. You do not need to wait for the onslaught of symptoms to begin using it. If you are having a particularly challenging day, you might want to try two tablets.We are providing free samples of our product. You can email me and I would be pleased to send out a one-week supply. If you are looking to purchase our products, you can go to CVS.com, Rofay.com, or Drugstore.com (although I think they are currently sold out). It is also in a few stores like Brooks but within the next few months it will be in most of the major drug store chains. If I can answer any questions, please email me directly at your convenience, kgrattino###ganedenbiotech.com . I look forward to hearing from you.Kathy Grattino Marketing AssistantGaneden Biotech, Inc.24400 Highpoint Road, Suite 5Beachwood, Ohio 44122216-896-0705www.ganedenbiotech.com


----------



## Jfisgus (Jan 14, 2004)

HI i just want to clarify - we at www.rofay.com do have stock of Digestive Advantage IBS - it is drugstore.com that is out.If you look at cost - we have very low shipping costs - thus the final price is lower by us than the other "big name" dot.com stores.If you want a free sample - you may request one from Ganeden. If you have trouble getting through - you can order an ( almost ) free sample from us. If you go to our site - you will see we have the 8 tablet professional "free" sample for just the cost of S/H - $2.99 but - if you put in coupon code - GBIS29919 (just copy and paste in shopping cart area ) you will only have to pay $0.99 - just to cover the cost of the stamp/envelope. And we will ship it usually within 24 - to 48 hours.We are getting flooded with great reviews - thank g-d we have something to offer those that have had suffered for so long. It is our privilege to make this available.Any questions you can ask me - Dr. John Fisgus or you can direct to Ganeden Biotech -


----------



## MicroManager (Jan 26, 2004)

Don't be fooled by the word Lactobacillus. All strains are not the same. Ganeden Biotech (the Makers of Digestive Advantage IBS) use a specially isolated strain of Lactobacillus that was identified and patented specifically to reduce IBS symptoms. Other strains of Lactobacillus will NOT be effctive for IBS. Most of the research involing Lactic Acid Bacteria (including Lactobacillus) indicate that the health benefits from taking probiotics are strain specific.


----------



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

kelim as much a skeptic as you and if you know me from this board you'll know i dont get excited about many things. but i really have a good feeling about this one. i was always of the opinion that the way to cure our symptoms was to help our bodies help its self. this seems to be a natural approach that just seems to stablize the digestive system. for me i always felt the problem was with my small intestines but since all modern medical procedures show no real physical problems, it makes sense to believe the problem is with the processes of digestion.i theory i have is because us ibsers have basically hyperactive digestive systems for whatever reason were it be anxiety stress etc, our stomaches are not doing the job it should be i.e preparing the food for the small intestine. according to ganeden what makes their product unique is it is protected until it reaches the small intestine where it is needed. this is what i think might be the key to its success because to many products have focused on a swallow and forget mentality which has rendered the product ineffective by the time it reaches out small intestines. just i thought, but like you i'm gonna wait and see. all i can tell you is that that week sample of DA has me writing such good comments so it obvoiusly improved things for me. i'm due samples of DA ibs and also more DA next week so i think within 2 months ibsers will find out for sure if this could be a real success story.please kel order a sample just give it a go.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

matrixd,thanks. i'm pulling for you -- i think you have had it rough. i think that this is great that a bunch of us can experiment with certain treatments, probiotics, supplements and then give some type of crude report.if 20 people say that something is worthless then it usually has me back off, but once i hear some positive responses i do get curious.************************************i made a comment on this product last week that there "might always be the possibility that this bacteria could be some 'super-strain' or something"one never knows about these things. i can imagine several scenarios in the future where they might be able to alter normal bacteria in such a way that they can turn them into lethal fighting machines against other bacteria or viruses.***********************************i sent for a free sample. i saw some at walgreens but it was for the lactose intolerant patients.like i said last week -- i have taken vsl#3 without noticable effects and it has more than 1000 times the bacteria than DA, but who knows -- maybe the the small quatities of bacteria in DA is some super-strain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

i don't understand how a bb member posts about a product and them miraculously we have not only a spokesperson on the bb for the product, but someone from one of the stores that carries it! wow, such ingenius marketing! this seems very suspect to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

is this a new supplement? did it just come out? what concerns me is that i haven't heard people talk about this before and i'm thinking some of the junior members could be working for hte company. may sound paranoid, but why else would the company and a store that sells the product be on this website? its sound so ultra-fishy to me that i'm turned off a bit. kel, what's the deal this?


----------



## Midgef (Jan 23, 2004)

I do not work for this drug company. I am a medical technologist and my husband works for a large pharmecutical company so I live an educated medical life. I am also the author of several titles of books on educational technology, run my own consulting business, teach classes in technology applications and educational technology. I will be starting my Master's in educational technology in a distance learning program next week. Also I am an amatuer genealogist (in my spare time).I am a firm believer in sharing "what works" with others. I can tell you that OTC products will only continute to be manufactured if they are successful and sell well. Obviously, if someting helps my IBS, I would want it to be available for me to purchase and use.I have corresponded with this company about this product but I have no personal gain here, except better health.That's who I am. You can visit my Web page, too. http://www.midgefrazel.net Keep the sharing going! That waht the Internet is for...good (and bad) communication.By the way, another good day yesterday.Midgef


----------



## IBSinAZ (Jul 10, 2002)

joanofarc:Stop being paranoid. If any of us being "junior members" worked for the company, i know i wouldn't be wasting my time bs'ing about the product. It's a new product yes and if you go to the website as previously discussed you will see and read about it. It's been giving all of us a help with our symptoms and have yet to hear of a negative response. So, stop typing and go purchase the product and see for yourself!


----------



## MicroManager (Jan 26, 2004)

Kel,I do work for the company (Ganeden Biotech). In fact, I am the chief scientist. I responded to your statement about the number of bacerial cells in the product. I hope that my reply to your previous question gives you some insight into what Digestive Advantage is and why other probiotics products are not the same.Any questions about the product can be addressed to the company (through the website) or to Dr. Fiscus.Kindest Regards,SF


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

What are the ingredients in DA-IBS? I specifically want to know the strains and the CFUs.skinny


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

susan, it seems like a low risk gamble on something that might help. i know it can be disheartening when something does not work but it seems like several people are trying it so it might be interesting to sit back and see what happens. Living LaVidaCrapa lives in the same city as the company headquarters. lavida --just curious-- do you work for the company. you are a long time member here, so i think your input could be important. even if she did it still doesn't destroy the credibility of something.skinny,i would also like to know what bacteria it is. maybe they don't want to share the information because other companies could go about a similar manner and compete with them. isn't that what the culturelle (GG) scientists did in coming up with their strain.--so we may not find out.it would be interesting to know how they went about selecting the chosen bacteria. kind of interesting if you think about it. dog breeders can come up with all kinds of strange breeds by choosing which dogs mate. i don't see why this can't be done with bacteria. (of course bacteria don't mate but i have heard of them sharing genetic information) I also can imagine that the culture medium could also be used to steer certain traits.MicroManager,i responded here... http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=035922 ignore my observation about the blue dye -- that was uncalled for cynicism. --your marketing people may be responsible for that one. heck, i don't even know if the pills are blue -- anyone know? are they real pretty like sky blue?(hey i learned my lesson about being a negative skeptic.... i actually took a potshot at Ibsacol because i did not think that it worked. i still feel ashamed on that one.)


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

I understand the skepticism here. A few days ago a new poster posted on this thread: DA Thread stating that he/she had been given a sample by his/her doctor and how it made him/her feel normal. They even told us where to buy it. When Kel checked the e-mail address of the original "sick" poster, she pointed out that their e-mail address is at ganedenbiotech.com . Ganedenbiotech happens to make Digestive Advantage. This product may work, but I have a hard looking past the original deception. If this product really works so well, why not rely on real patients' testimonials?


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

We're bound to be skeptical. Look at all the stuff out there that is supposed to alleviate IBS symptoms! And most of it is just a little band-aid. I really hope to hear that this stuff is great. I hope everyone continues to post their progress - honestly!kel, I've heard they are raspberry (or is it strawberry?) flavored. Blue might be the color! I haven't opened them to find out.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Folks,I do not believe there is any intended deception here. I believe the product will be available in most major drugstores in the US shortly.An fyi, I have personally been trying the product since last Saturday and I am impressed with the changes that I am seeing in how my gut is behaving.Jeff


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

thanks jeff, i think it is safe to say that we can trust you.see i told you people yesterday that i was getting curious. i'd like to hear back from matrixd.hi gret, glad you are doing better. i am the same, but i expected that.********************************************ARF might have IBS or might not have IBS. i think that if i had something that worked i would want to get the word out to others. i think it is human nature to want to share the excitement. profit is involved but the best kind of profit is when you can make a big difference in someone else's life.let us hope that this will help many people.personally, i think i am screwed. i have managed to get most of my symptoms to either not exist or exist at a much lower level. however, the effort is exhausting. i am thinking that this product may be able to do the same thing but in my case it won't help with the incredibly extreme hair-trigger immune responses that i have to normally harmless organic matter (food, bacteria, fungi...)


----------



## SigKnee (Dec 15, 1999)

I ordered this 2 days ago from drugstore.com and they said by e-mail yesterday, it's been shipped and will arrive anywhere from 2/4/ - 2/19. The shipping is pretty expensive, but I sure hopes this helps me to feel alot better like some of you are saying.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

I too am usually suspicious of companies coming to the board and trying to "trick us" into trying their product with boasts of "a cure". What I found particularly refreshing about this thread is the honesty of the marketing assistant for the company! To hear this statement coming from a drug company actually made my mouth drop open.


> quote: We are sensitive to the fact that since no one has identified a cause of IBS, it is quite impossible to identify a true cure. What we believe is that DA IBS will substantially reduce the symptoms of IBS in the vast majority of people who use it. Some users will find that their symptoms are entirely eliminated


As free is the right price for me these days, I think i'll give it a shot.-kac


----------



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

Hi Kel, et. al.Yep, I live in the same part of Ohio that Ganeden is based in. I got my first sample of DA-IBS from a friend who knows someone at the company. And luckily, the local Medic Drug stores were one of the first places to carry this product on their shelves.But, I am a senior member of this group, and have been wrestling with IBS for more than 13 years. I am simply reporting on my success with this product and hoping to share this news with others who may be helped by it.Nothing "suspicious" here. Any "endorsement" of this product comes straight from me and my trial of this product. (It's exciting to find something that's actually working!) If it didn't work, I'd be telling you about that, too.I'm happy to learn that this product is available online for folks outside of Ohio. I'll bet that it if it's selling out at some sites, maybe more brick & mortar drugstores will start carrying it too.I agree with Kel that it's good to see a company checking out these boards to see what users are saying. To me, that says that they care, and are open to hear some feedback. I tried to give some feedback to Immodium once and got a form reply and nothing more.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I also got free samples and tried this product.I did not take it for the full 2 weeks,and i may try it again,but i think it works better for IBS-D.Since i'm IBS-C,i really did not notice a difference.I might give it another try if i hear any IBS-C success stories????


----------



## Nigel Hart (Nov 20, 2002)

Is DIgestive Advantage available in Toronto?Please say yes!!Om Shanti , Shanti, Shanti , peace to all.


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Jeff:


> quote:Folks,I do not believe there is any intended deception here. I believe the product will be available in most major drugstores in the US shortly.An fyi, I have personally been trying the product since last Saturday and I am impressed with the changes that I am seeing in how my gut is behaving.


I don't believe there is intended deception rather intended non-disclosure. They should have clearly listed the ingredients on the product.Anecdotes are interesting to hear and may be useful information, but..."We should all be seeking accurate and evidence based, rather than anecdotal, information for IBS."Kel: yes, you may be right. It's unprofessional to leave out the ingredients of the product. If the company discovered some bacterial strain that took a reasonable amount of time and effort, then I believe they can patent it like the fellows who patented Lactobacillus GG. But in the meantime, inquiring minds want to know.skinny


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

maybe i'll go visit my local librarian tomorrow and see if i can get her to dig up the relevant info as to what this stuff is.if it is legal for sale in the US then i would think that our gov't must have the low down on what strain they use.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

it is patented and is an alternative for lactose intolerance treatment.'Digestive Advantageï¿½ IBS is a patented blend of lactobacillus cultures with amino acids. This patented blend helps with the digestion of dairy, fruits, meats, and carbohydrates.' http://www.ganedenbiotech.com/digestive_advantage.htm


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: Digestive Advantage™ IBS is a patented blend of lactobacillus cultures with amino acids. This patented blend helps with the digestion of dairy, fruits, meats, and carbohydrates.


i need help with digestion.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

me too. i for one am tempted to try it.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I got my free 2 week samples from the advertisment on the IBS board.There really is no reason not to try it....it's free and you have nothing to lose as far as i'm concerned


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Where is the Ad?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

i would like the representative to answer this- does your product help fructose intolerance as it says in that link i provided that it helps with the digestion of fruits? What about vegetables? Can it help with the transport of fructose?. If so by what means?


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Bonniei, go to the 'Digestive Advantage IBS - 3 weeks report' thread. Details are on the first posting.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Arnie.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

So i suppose i should order the product for iBS and not lactose intolerance?


----------



## drdahlman (Nov 6, 2000)

Digestive Advantage is a great product for anyone who is lactose intolerant. It contains the enzyme lactase (which is responsible for the breakdown of lactose) and also a bacterial strain of lactobacillus that is lactase producing. So not only does the product provide you with an enzyme to help you digest milk products, it also provides a bacterial culture that will produce more of that enzyme. I don't know which lactobacillus they use, there are many that are lactase producing. I have a call in to the company to have them identify it. I will also ask ask why they say it's helpful for fructose digestion. Great product for those of you who have ALL of your gastrointestinal symptoms as a result of intolerances to dairy.This product will not help those whose symptoms are due to having other imbalances in bacteria or have picked up abnormal bacteria or yeasts or parasites that no one has identified or who has begun an inflammatory process or who has developed allergies that are contributing to your symptoms. There are also many other products on the market that contain lactase and are more potent than Lactaid. Spectrazyme from Metagenics is one of them. A quick review of the literature shows that Lactobacillus Bulgaricus and Streptococcus Thermophilus are both lactase producing bacteria. There are probably others.


----------



## Jfisgus (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi FolksI'm Dr. John Fisgus. I was one of the original consultants to Ganeden Biotech - When Sean Farmer the microbiologist for Ganeden told me what he discovered - I found it hard to believe. I have been involved now for almost 5 years and I believe. So much so I started www.rofay.com to help get the product started. My wife and kids were lactose intolerant - and it changed their lives. Then I saw it change other peoples lives - literally.I can tell you - I understand your being skeptical. Many of you have spent a lot of money on all kinds of stuff that just didn't work. I can tell you - DA IBS is different. It is NOT A CURE - they never said it was. 2nd - it will not help everyone - IBS is a very complex problem. BUT - In my experience now over 2 years - it is about 70+ %. Which sure beats most other things going.Ganeden Biotech ( and I ) believe in this so much that they are giving away samples for little or no money. They ( Ganeden )came to this web site ( like I did )because this is where you find some of the most "hard core" sufferers - and if we help you - then everyone else will find out. If they were out to make a "killing" they'ed be charging $40 - $60 bucks a box ( or more )- but they're not. They just want people to try it and see how it will help them. Heck - they will even give you your money back if it doesn't help you. I know (and they know) this is going to help a lot of people have a much better quality of life and I am very proud to say I have had a hand in helping to develop this. The company ( Ganeden ) is small - but they won't be for long. They don't have "millions of dollars" for advertising. We would like to hear from you that use the product - please e-mail me your experiences - it gives me a lot of satisfaction hearing from everyone that uses it. For anyone that wants to know - "Rofay" is the hebrew for doctor or healing - thats why I chose the name. I will be glad to answer any questions you have about it. send e-mail to mail###rofay.com.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I am getting confused here







Are you two Doctors in this thing together ? Do you know one another ?


----------



## drdahlman (Nov 6, 2000)

No, we don't know each other. I have an entirely diffrent protocol that's being discussed on the thread, "Dr Dahlmans Patient" and I don't use Digestive Advantage. There were many questions on this thread and I thought I'd try to answer some of them. My protocol eliminates ALL symptoms associated wih your gastrointestinal system, but that may include not eating dairy again. Digestive Advantage may help those that want to eat dairy.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well Dr Fisgus- does the product help fructose intolerance(malabsorption) and why?


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Dr. Fisgus, Do you agree with Dr. Dahlman that this product will only be of use to those who are lactose intolerant or have symptoms caused only be dairy consumption? My IBS alternates - C one day, D the next. I am not lactose intolerant. Should I even bother giving this a try?Kac


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

bonniei,the product is relatively inexpensive -- i saw it yesterday for 4.99 for 12 doses.the DA-IBS may be more expensive (????????????) not sure. it is not available yet in stores.i think you should try it for your fructose problem.****************************************************************************i am suspecting that the price is low right now which makes me wonder if some people should stock up before a rapid price increaee hits***************************************************************************after dr fiscus' comments, i am thinking more and more that this will not help me. my problems are due to some type of complex immune system foulup. however, one never knows about these things.


----------



## Jfisgus (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi In response to your questions -1. Yes - it will help fructose intolerance - because the bacteria used produces fructase ( as well as a number of other enzymes ) that facilitate digestion. AND - the bacteria proliferates along the lining of the GI tract so that the breakdown of carbohydrate sugars like lactose/fructose/etc. occurs where it is supposed to.2. No - this product is NOT for just the "lactose intolerant" IBS people - we have seen success with a wide range of people with IBS symptoms.3. If you have IBS - there really is no reason not to try it. By the way - I think some of you are confusing Digestive Advantage with Digestive Advantage IBS - They are 2 different products - regular "DA" has lactase enzyme in it ( mostly for people that us it incorrectly - thinking they are supposed to take it with dairy meals - rather than once a day without regard to meals)The Digestive Advantage IBS is different - it's bacterial content is different and is formulated for IBS ( though it will help people with LI)4. Kel - I can't go into data yet -BUT - if you look in the probiotic literature, you will see that certain bacteria have a significant beneficial effect on the immune system.If you have questions - let me know. You can direct them to mail###rofay.comBTY - I want to make it clear - I do NOT work for Ganeden Biotech - I have done some consulting work for them - I have done some work FOR them in terms of research - but I don't work for them at all.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well i believe that fructose is not digested in the GI tract- merely absorbed. Fructase would break down fructose into what constituents?


----------



## Jfisgus (Jan 14, 2004)

YesFructose can be directly absorbed by the gut - BUT - it is also metabolized in the gut. If you have malabsorbtion of fructose ( so it hangs around ) - it can act like "lactose" and cause symptoms like lactose intolerance. If you breakdown the small carbohydrate sugar in the gut then - it will protect from developing symptoms like diarrhea, bloating, gas, and abdominal pain


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:If you breakdown the small carbohydrate sugar


into what. I hope I am not sounding difficult but everytime I type fructase with some combination of words like 'digestion of fructose" I get a google query asking me if i meant fructose instead of fructase. i am unable to find what fructase breaks up fructose into.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I have seen a link to the website for this product, but I do not see anywhere on the site to order a free sample. Does anyone know where to find this?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

bonniei,a while ago i saw a paper that stated that fructase is in the liver and this converts it to glucose.don't hold me to that.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That is what i thought - metabolism takes place in the liver where fructase(maybe)or fructokinase helps with it. But without absorption can metabolism take place. Dr Fisgus seems to imply that metabolism is taking placee in the intestines.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

I think if fructose is not broken down it will land in the lower gut. Maybe if there are enzymes that can break it down there, it will. otherwise gas+ d. That is what it sounds like to me. Joann


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

There is no such thing as fructase as far as I know. Kel is probably imagining as usual.


> quoter Fisgus seems to imply that metabolism is taking placee in the intestines.


By bacteria.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Jhouston, Well refer to the thread where i have addressed flux- about FI and enzymes. There is no such thing as fructase. Then does that mean http://www.rofay.com/news_view.asp?nid=46 "The cultures in DA IBS produce a multitude of enzymes - including *fructase*" is just plain wrong?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote: by bacteria


those which produce fructase it seems


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:those which produce fructase it seems


They made it up. The company, not the bacteria


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

flux i appreciate your candor. I hope that doesn't get you in trouble with jeff. Jeff if you are reading this we need to know thiss info if we are to make our minds up about this product for FI.I am sure it is great for_ LI._ Thanks again for the info, flux._edit in italics_


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

1-John the m.d.,do you think i can take the whole box of DA IBS when i receive it?2-What is the dosage for a spastic colon with fructose malabsortion?3-If it's working is it true that youhave to take it forever? 4-Can you tell me about the history of DA ibs and ganetech?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

spasman my edit is in italics for my last post. I meant it must be great for LI. I am still waiting for further iinfo to make my mind up about FI. Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: In Bacilli, Pseudomonads and Streptococci, extracellular enzymes convert sucrose to bacterial fructan, often called levan.


hmmm, what do you think loulou.could this be a possible problem related to excessive sucrose consumption. sure can.all it takes is an overgrowth of this bacteria in the sm intestines.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

bonnie, I do not know about Fructase.....never heard of it. You know what it sounds like to me......a mix of yoghurt cultures and sourkraut fermentation enzymes. lol plus lactase. maybe by "feeding" certain bacteria that can breakdown fructose? Wait a minute Ithought fructose sort of piggybacks on sucrose.... Joann


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:maybe by "feeding" certain bacteria that can breakdown fructose?


Well if rofay had left it at that would have been fine. But bringing in fructase seems to have damaged their credibility. If they can tell us the exact mechanism, the correct one if there is, that would help.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Folks,Just try the product if you want or don't try the product. Stop analyzing it to death. It's unlikely to kill you and if anything it may make you cope a bit better.Let's not hijack this thread. This has generated a lot of interest and we really don't need this nonsense chatter.I do not believe there is a credibility issue here by the company or their agents. If anything the credibility of the members of this BB and their remarks are in question.Thanks,Jeff


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well jeff i am not going to put anything into my body until i know what it is. i agree that speculation has to stop.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

And just to add there is no such thing as fructase and the company has fructase on the website and their credibility is not in question? How is my credibility in question?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: bonniei,a while ago i saw a paper that stated that fructase is in the liver and this converts it to glucose. *don't hold me to that.*


my memory did not serve me so well. it is fructokinase -- you got it.if the company said fructase that could be their way of abbreviating it. -- or the bacteria processes the fructose into something else, and they are calling the bacterial enzyme fructase. afterall fructose should be consumed as a fuel by at least some species of bacteria and the bacteria should have enzymes to do this processing -- right?bifidobacteria consume and process fructose into SCFA's (that is why FOS and inulin is eaten by humans -- to help bifido prosper)no deception intended.b.,maybe you should try it. it might help. it is inexpensive.i'm interested. never know when you are going to be surprised.**************************************************************************this is my last post on this thread. i think we should give the company the benefit of the doubt. afterall it is we who are suffering and they are giving free samples.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Even if it were fructokinase I have lots of questions because i think it comes into play only after fructose has been absorbed. if you can't get beyond the barrier of absorption as happens in FI, i ddon't know how fructokinase would help. But i don't want to raise questions regarding as jeff doesn't seem to want us to do it.i am afraid of trying it because i don't think i technically have iBS. no pain. So i don't want to introduce something into my body and then stop it only to *start*IBS. So that is what i am trying to avoid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

i did order a free sample. since i have trouble with carbs other than dairy, perhaps i'll be a good guinea pig. i do wonder if the company is a. banking on a high portion of the public having a placebo reaction - as ibs-ers usually do. and then ordering more.b. banking of some research that suggests that many who think they have ibs are probably just lactose intolerant. so its really not treating ibs, but treating lactose intolerance. it just seems like if there is any positive reaction at all to this product the many will keep on trying it b/c of word of mouth and b/c you don't have to get a prescription for it. i think its healthy to have some skepticism about a product. every company no matter who they are is strictly about profits. otherwise they would not be "in business". i work for a venture capital firm and i can tell you that every company overtouts their product. every single one. and we've seen drug companies do this again and again. does zelnorm ring a bell? we won't know the effectiveness of this product until a bunch of us with different types of ibs try it. but my guess is that at first there will be a lot of positive reaction (placebo effect) and then who knows what to expect.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

bonniei-i understand your concerns. i also don't have pain and wonder if that means something. but i don't think this kind of product would be dangerous. is your concern that the bacteria would proliferate and that would be a bad thing? confused.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Pain or discomfort is needed as part of the IBS diagnoses.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:banking of some research that suggests that many who think they have ibs are probably just lactose intolerant


Research has it the other way around.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

according to my new doc (and my old ones too) sensation of bloating is considered to be under pain. any kind of discomfort including freaky tummy feelings are considered to be included under pain. seems odd, but that is what they say. so for instance if you were just ahving diarrhea or constipation but weren't feeling cramping, bloating, urgency etc. then you probably don't fall under the ibs category - which makes sense b/c i think a normal person can have D and C and even bloating but really isn't feeling anything in the gut area - probably just in the rectum where you are supposed to feel things. a normal person should not be feeling ANYTHING in their gut area. if you feel things there - bloat, pain, squeezing etc. then that is abnormal and could mean you have ibs. not to say it might mean other things, but if you have no odd sensations in the gut then I do think you would fall outside the criteria.ok so i don't know what i'm talking about. so flux do you not think they are legit? what GIVES, my brother? do tell!


----------



## mangoneinsanefromibs (Jan 26, 2004)

whats up everyone. I know you wanted an update on my symptoms...nothings changed really. Anyway I couldn't find DA-IBS in stores anywhere so I just sent out for the free sample. hopefully it will be here soon, but looks like I'm going to have to wait a week...Man I've been daydreaming about how well this product could work...I could acctually eat food again! I could have a life again! I hope I am blessed with the same results that many of you have had.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

man gone insane,if only life were that good


----------



## drdahlman (Nov 6, 2000)

FYI, Found some interesting info about fructose and fructase on the web. I put "fructose digestion" and "fructase" into Google and much info comes up. Such asigestion and absorption of carbohydrates Polysaccharides and oligosaccharides must be hydrolyzed to their component monosaccharides before being absorbed. The digestion of starch begins with salivary amylase, but this activity is much less important than that of pancreatic amylase in the small intestine. Amylase hydrolyzes starch, with the primary end products being maltose, maltotriose, and a -dextrins, although some glucose is also produced. The products of a -amylase digestion are hydrolyzed into their component monosaccharides by enzymes expressed on the brash border of the small intestinal cells, the most important of which are maltase, sucrase, isomaltase and lactase (69). With typical refined Western diets, carbohydrate digestion is rapid and carbohydrate absorption occurs primarily in the upper small intestine. This is reflected by the presence of finger-like villi in the mucosa of the upper small intestine, with wider and shorter villi in the lower half of the small intestine. However, carbohydrate digestion and absorption can occur along the entire length of the small intestine, and is shifted toward the ileum when the diet contains less readily digested carbohydrates, or when intestinal glucosidase inhibitors which may be used to treat diabetes are present. In this situation, the upper small intestine exhibits wide villous structures with leaf-like arrays, while in the ileum the villi become longer and more finger-like. Monosaccharides Only D-glucose and D-galactose are actively absorbed in the human small intestine. D-fructose is not actively absorbed, but has a rate of diffusion greater than would be expected by passive diffusion. The sodium dependent glucose transporter, SGLT1, is responsible for the active transport of glucose or galactose with an equimolar amount of sodium against a concentration gradient into the cytoplasm of the enterocyte. Fructose is taken up by facilitated transport by the glucose transporter 5 (GLUT5). Glucose is pumped out of the enterocyte into the intracellular space by the glucose transporter 2 (GLUT2) (70). The complete mechanism of fructose absorption in the human intestine is not understood. When fructose is given alone in solution, 40-80% of subjects have malabsorption, and some subjects can absorb less than 15g fructose. Flatulence and diarrhoea are common if doses of fructose over 50g are given by mouth. However, if fructose is given in combination with glucose or starch, fructose is completely absorbed, even in subjects who malabsorb fructose alone (71). Since fructose rarely occurs in the diet in the absence of other carbohydrates, fructose malabsorption is really only a problem for studies involving oral fructose loads. Also, there are enzymes in the body called fructase, such as fructase 1,6-bisphosphatase There are probably many more.Jeff is right, just try it and see if it helps all or some of your symptoms. I'm considering trying this product or a similar one for my patients who are found to be lactose and/or fructose intolerant so they can enjoy those foods again.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

*fructase, such as fructase 1,6-bisphosphatase * Can you tell me which site yoou got that off of? i tried google again with no luck. i tried MD consult with no luck. And Dr Fisgus pM'ed me and said a quick search got him some result but in the results there was no fructase, only fructokinase.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I just typed fructase into google and got back 5 pages of references. We must have different googles...


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: fructase 1,6-bisphosphatase


i came across this also just do a search, and i agree there are probably additional fructose digesting enzymes. it would be rare that there be only one enzyme to accomplish this. i am sure there are similar ones.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

overitnow, when you type in fructase the fructase which comes up is not the enzyme. if you type in fructase and fructose digestion I get http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=...ctose+digestion As for fructokinase and fructase 1,6-bisphosphatase , these are well known enzymes and you will get plenty of hits.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

joan i have no pain, some discomfort but not enough foer me to be bothered by it and I have bloating which can be seen but not felt. i am very lucky i don't feel these things so i don't want to upset the equilibrium right now, unless I have a good idea it is going to help FI.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Is there others products who have fructase in it?Sound great.fructose malabsortion;even my g.i.'s specialist does'nt know about this or just ignore it.Is there a link between fructose malabsortion andcarbohydrats digestion?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: if you have no odd sensations in the gut then I do think you would fall outside the criteria


What the devil are odd sensations? You can't have something part of criteria if the best description of it is "odd".


> quote:so flux do you not think they are legit?


The anecdotes seems to talk a lot about LI, but that is not a significant factor in causing gut problems. *Fructose intolerance might be, but the only way to treat it is to avoid fructose.*


> quote: there are enzymes in the body called fructase


What species?


> quote:fructase 1,6-bisphosphatase


Make that fruct*o*se 1,6-bisphosphatase.


> quote: it would be rare that there be only one enzyme to accomplish this


Accomplish what?


> quote:Is there others products who have fructase in it?


Shouldn't we first establish its existence and then what's is supposed to do?


> quote:I just typed fructase into google and got back 5 pages of references. We must have different googles


Only they all seem to mean fruct*o*se.


> quote:http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=...ctose+digestion


This just seems to be a mistake. I will email the poster.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: Accomplish what?


alteration of the molecule -- replacement of the hydroxyl group to different carbon to make glucose. i suspect that throughout the diverse animal kingdom there is more than one way to accomplish this task.yes, seems like our 1,6 biphosphate is not an enzyme


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Make that fruct*o*se 1,6-bisphosphatase.


I missed that


> quote:yes, seems like our 1,6 biphosphate is not an enzyme


But we were talking about F1, 6 biphospha*tase* which is an enzyme


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

all right now i'm all confused. i quit ---- before jeff gets angry.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:alteration of the molecule -- replacement of the hydroxyl group to different carbon to make glucose


It's not the hydroxyl group that distinguishes them but the location of carbonyl group, first carbon for glucose and second for fructose. Anyway, it seems that this sort of conversion is done to produce high fructose corn syrup (i.e., glucose to fructose). These enzymes seem to be called *glucose isomerases*. Of course, that's the wrong direction. Here, we'd want a "fructose de-isomerase", which does not seem to exist.


> quote:yes, seems like our 1,6 biphosphate is not an enzyme


Well, yeah there is both substrate and enzyme...fructose 1,6 bisphosphat*ase*, but neither are relevant here.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: It's not the hydroxyl group that distinguishes them but the location of carbonyl group, first carbon for glucose and second for fructose.


yes, that is basically what i was saying. the location is what needs to be changed. a switcheroo or a lopping off of the hydroxyl and placing it on the carbon which then makes it a glucose molecule.this time i quit for good.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Is there a link between fructose malabsorption and carbohydrate digestion?


Yes fructose is a sugar and hence a carbohydrate.


----------



## daisysp (Jan 13, 2004)

Is Ibsacol the product being discussed here ? There are many big words being thrown around, are we agreed fructose is alright or not ?? I usually have a tsp or two a day in my vegetable drink.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

daisy,ibsacol is a great product (of course it varies from person to person) but we are discussing a probiotic.*************************well, i got my DA-IBS today in the mail. i bought 2 boxes. i did not feel like waiting for the freebies to show up.they taste like sugar -- i am not used to sweet things. they are smurf blue. --and quite frankly i could eat the whole box i'm so hungry for something other than beans.i've been bad the past 2 days and i am frustrated so we will see what happens. dr d, i am going to have to do this for at least 7 to 10 days -- especially after what i went through the last couple days.


----------



## Jfisgus (Jan 14, 2004)

Can I make this clear - go to http://www.testbreath.com/fructose_intoler...reath_test.html Fructose Intolerance Breath TestThe HBT Sleuth hydrogen monitor is used to perform a fructose intolerance breath test. Fructose intolerance is the inability to digest fructose, a sugar found in food. It causes cramping, bloating, gas or diarrhea any time dairy products are consumed. Fructose intolerance occurs due to the bodyï¿½s lack of fructase, an enzyme normally produced by the small intestine. The fructose intolerance breath test is a quick way to discover if a patient has fructose intolerance. Studies indicate that as many as 70% of patients that have fructose intolerance do not relate their symptoms to fructose ingestion. They may even mislead their physicians by denying a connection of their symptoms to their diet. Our fructose intolerance breath test is the most efficient way of detecting fructose intolerance. The HBT Sleuth fructose intolerance breath test is done in the doctorï¿½s office and only requires five minutes of the patientï¿½s time. This fructose intolerance breath test is easy to use, non invasive and gives the physician immediate results of the fructose intolerance breath test. Fructose intolerance is often recognized for the first time in older patients. They may have endured gas and other symptoms for years without connecting the symptoms to their diet.Any more questions?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

DR Fisgus,Still don't know what fructase is, about which you talk on your site.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Fructose intolerance occurs due to the bodyï¿½s lack of fructase, an enzyme normally produced by the small intestine


Wrong. FI is a problem of malabsorption


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/WhatisDFI.htm


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, Nov 1993 v58 n5 p748S(6) Fructose absorption. (Health Effects of Dietary Fructose) Jacques E. Riby; Takuji Fujisawa; Norman Kretchmer. Author's Abstract: COPYRIGHT 1993 American Society for Clinical Nutrition, Inc. Fructose found in modern diets as a constituent of the disaccharide sucrose is absorbed by a well-characterized absorptive system integrating enzymatic hydrolysis of the disaccharide and transfer of the resulting two monosaccharides through the apical membrane of the epithelial cell. The increasing use of high-fructose syrups and crystalline fructose prompted new studies aimed at the determination of the absorptive capacity for free fructose in the human gut. Results indicate that the capacity for fructose absorption is small compared with that for sucrose and glucose and is much less than previously estimated. The unexpected finding that the simultaneous ingestion of glucose can prevent fructose malabsorption suggests that the pair of monosaccharides might be absorbed by the disaccharidase-related transport system as if they were the product of the enzymatic hydrolysis of sucrose. This absorptive mechanism might not be able to transport fructose when ingested without glucose.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/Symptom...DFI%20diagnosed?[/URL] How is DFI diagnosed? DFI is diagnosed with hydrogen breath tests. Those include:ï¿½ Glucose Breath Test to rule out bacterial overgrowth.ï¿½ Lactose Breath Test to test for intolerance to milk and milk products.ï¿½ Fructose Breath Test to determine intolerance to fructose.ï¿½ Sucrose Breath Test if indicated from physical and oral history.ï¿½ 3C stable Radioisotope; Breath tests for children and pregnant women.How are results of the tests interpreted?ï¿½ 10 ï¿½ 20 H2, ppm (depending on facility) above baseline indicates a positive result.What causes DFI? As yet there are only theories. Some of those are:ï¿½ Abnormalities in GLUTE5, a fructose transporterï¿½ Bacteriaï¿½ Celiac Disease (transitional)ï¿½ Chemotherapy (transitional)ï¿½ Familial predispositionï¿½ Injury to the intestinal liningï¿½ Overuse of High Fructose Corn Syrup (HFCS)ï¿½ Radiationï¿½ Motility problems


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/Symptom...ent%20for%20DFI?[/URL] "What is the treatment for DFI? There currently is *no specific enzyme* developed to break down fructose. Until an enzyme is developed the only treatment is to follow the diet and include dextrose (a simple sugar) with your food."


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

bonnei and john or others experts;I'm lost in all the theories.I think something is reacting with the food i eat,i have hypoglycemea,gas,spasms or somekind of constipation.John the md, i just send a desesparate e-mail tothe breath test company but the delivery of the e-mail is stuck.Bonnei;I have follow your last link,Hereditary fructose intolerance cause hypoglycemea but do you think it can be tolerable and mimics ibs?I remember to had a talk with a specialist of hfibut not much.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

as i remember hfi is very inconftable to live with and i probably don't have that.but bonnei you're diet who seems to evoid wheat is imposible to follow like leap ask me to do.i can't wait to try DA ibs but it is on the way.bonnei,where have you been breath tested?I have difficulties to get test in canada.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:s there a link between fructose malabsorption and carbohydrate digestion?


Yes because one of the ways in which fructose is absorbed is through glucose transporters, so the presence of glucose which may come from the digestion of starches can help get the fructose absorbed.


> quote:Fructose intolerance is the inability to digest fructose,


*No, it is not.* What you mean here is malabsorption.


> quote:Fructose intolerance occurs due to the bodyï¿½s lack of fructase, an enzyme normally produced by the small intestine.










Fructose is never digested. It is just absorbed and metabolized by the body later on. Since you are making claims about having an a chemical that does not exist anywhere in nature or anywhere else on Earth, provide us the details. What is the enzyme supposed to do? What's chemical nature? Such a chemical would be a big discovery/invention, but there is no paper documenting its discovery or patent in the US patent database. Why not?(From what I see the bogus claims regarding fructose are from the company Rofay Biomedical, which distributes Digestive Advantage , not its actual manufacturer, which is Ganeden Biotech. )


----------



## mangoneinsanefromibs (Jan 26, 2004)

I hope this product works cuz I'm about to eat lead. Seriously, I'm sick of my life, and I'm sick of living like this. its not fair, my friends can eat taco bell 3 times a day and never have to take a Sh*t. Me I eat healthy, and I have to go to the crapper 5 times for mucas, and gas, and I don't even take a ####. its bullcrap. I'm drunk right now and I"m sick of this bullsh*t. If DAIBS doesn't work...well in the afterlife, stomach issues won't be a problem. maybe if i eat lead, the doctors will be encouraged to get off their ass and do something!!!The thing that sucks about being a christian is you can be mad at god. And he only knows how mad i am at him for giving me this curse. Its not fair. I got an exray of my stomach and intestines 3 years ago, and nothing showed up. F**king nothing! the doctors say I am fine, but I am not. what do they know. I just want to break something. I want to break something up like crazy.I can't stand this anymore. I just want a normal life. I'm sick of having to try and schedule a "####" in before I go out and have a good time. I'm sick of trying to avoid all food before I take that ####. I'm sick of going to work and my stomach gettin worse and worse throughout the night. This is unfair...why me? Why can't i just be normal like anything else? The rest of my family doesn't have this problem...why me? whatever, I'm drunk, and numb right now. I don't feel a god dang thing.


----------



## mangoneinsanefromibs (Jan 26, 2004)

sorry about that post... I was rather drunk when I wrote that. I went a little far yesturday. After taking half a fibercon, I ate some greasy tater tots, and pizza. then I proceded to get drunk last night, and put on a heck of a show for my friends. I even cried. nothing like a 23 year old man crying huh? well then again, I guess thats where I am living up to my name.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

man gone insane,your frustration is felt by many of us here. stick around and learn some of our coping strategies. there are things you can do to give yourself some relief. i agree -- life is horribly unfair. you are young and might enjoy drinking with your friends but alcohol could be a powerful way to dramatically increase your symptoms. it is not fair -- none of it.i'd give my left leg to know what causes this curse -- i am sure everyone is different but i wonder about viral issues as one possibility.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote: I have follow your last link,Hereditary fructose intolerance cause hypoglycemea but do you think it can be tolerable and mimics ibs


No. HFI is a disease you have from childhood. You would have a total aversion to fructose i.e you would probably thow up every time you had fructose. i got the breath test done at the u of iowa.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I think we have exhausted the usefulness of this thread.Please contact the makers of Digestive Advantage IBS and/or Rofay.com if you have further questions about the product.Thanks,Jeff


----------

